# CurrentWork, early spring 2016



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Both my cheap cameras died in the last few weeks. Bought another, learning to use it.

I believe I posted a shot of the following stick sometime last year. I took it out for a walk around Christmas, and decided it was too thick. Didn't feel good in my hand, and somewhat too heavy.

I've been thinning it down, and shaping it. Just about finished. Needs another coat or 2 of oil, and the wood filler around the stone needs a coat of varnish, because it is too dull

I think the stone is a bit of rhyolite I picked up years ago on the Lake Superior shore. Shaped and polished it to bring out the red color, and fit it into a large knot hole in the stick.

4 pics. The front of the stone knob. A side view. My finger by it for a sense of scale. The whole thing.

Wood is some kind of maple as far as I can recall


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I love it! Great idea using the rock, it fits the stick nicely. I might have to "borrow" the idea!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Different look I like it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like the rock too.

Nice stick.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Interesting look :thumbsu: What did U use to anchor the stone?


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

The wood grain is very nice and that stone has beautiful color.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

An Interesting piece. I love using the natural shape of sticks as found and natural materials. The stone is a really nice touch, very nice!


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

I like this stick, it isn't something that I have thought about doing but I may try this idea in the future. Thanks for posting. N.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Interesting look :thumbsu: What did U use to anchor the stone?


I cleared out a knot hollow, roughened the back of the stone some w. 60 grit, and set it w. an epoxy clay. It seems to be holding well. But when I thinned the handle area, a little of the grey epoxy was revealed. I have to come up w. some way to conceal that. There isn't much, but its obvious once noticed.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Ron T said:


> The wood grain is very nice and that stone has beautiful color.


Glad you and the other folks like it. I've tried polishing other stones. This one turned out the best. Had to buy a bunch of diamond plates. Then buffed w. the compounds I have for working on knives.

The wood, as far as I know, is some maple, probably red maple. I was quite happy with the grain as I thinned the stick down, and started cutting hollows down thru the rings.


----------

